# Northern CA Systema Seminar. July 10th.



## Sergey M (Apr 15, 2005)

KWAN LEE AT NORTHERN CALIFORNIA with RMA Systema. Confined space: H2H, weapons & personal protection at an extreme & restricted environment; basic->advanced wave generation & combat applications. July 10th, Sunday 10am-3pm at Wolf's Karate school, 448 Valley View, El Sobrante. Location is subject to change due to the volume of participants. $75 preregistration before June 10th, $95 at the door. For inquiries/details/preregistration contact Ed (510)523-8210 latzes@aol.com or Sergey (916)717-8008 skif@pacbell.net.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Can we get a review? Was it the same program as this seminar?


----------

